# Adjustment of deflector on discharge chute?



## db_9 (Dec 27, 2012)

I have an 8526 Ariens that I bought in 2004. I am having problems with the deflector at the top of the discharge chute. The chute works fine going to the right and left when I turn the crank. The problem is when I push the lever up and down to make the snow go shorter or further. When I push it all the way up it is fine and the snow shoots down. But when I pull the lever it works fine until about half way. Then it feels like the tension is gone. So the chute doesn't go all the way up so the snow will go the farthest distance.

I have read the manual and it says the following:
1. Push deflector remote all the way forward
2. Loosen adjusting nuts on the cable support bracket
3. To adjust the deflector lower: Slide the cable down. Tighten bottom nut.
4. To adjust the deflector highter: Slide the cable up. Tighten top nut.

I know where the adjusting nuts are and was able to loosen them. But I am not sure what they mean by slide the cable up or down?? Can someone give a better explanation?

Thanks,
Derek


----------



## bwdbrn1 (Nov 24, 2010)

I'm thinking that the cable end, that is the threaded part that the locking nuts screw onto, passes through a bracket mounted on the side of the chute. The bracket remains stationary, but the cable end can be moved either way within it. Move that threaded end up or down within that bracket and retighten the locking nuts. See how it works then, and re-adjust if necessary.


----------



## MELTANIA2 (Nov 3, 2014)

adjust nut 1/4 turn at top of spring beside cable


----------



## Normex (Feb 21, 2014)

Maybe a little oil lubricant might help also to what is suggested.


----------



## dbert (Aug 25, 2013)

Since Meltania2 bumped this old thread, would I be too nosy to ask what happened to bwdbrn1.
I only started hanging out here in 2013 and can see he was very active (not to mention being a "super moderator"), before my time. 
You can still see much of his work including sticky threads and such. I think he has posted maybe once since I've been here.
I guess I just wanted to acknowledge his work here, even though it was before my time.


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

dbert said:


> Since Meltania2 bumped this old thread, would I be too nosy to ask what happened to bwdbrn1.
> I only started hanging out here in 2013 and can see he was very active (not to mention being a "super moderator"), before my time.
> You can still see much of his work including sticky threads and such. I think he has posted maybe once since I've been here.
> I guess I just wanted to acknowledge his work here, even though it was before my time.


He stepped down. Apparently this thing called "real life" got in the way and he was going to be somewhere with lousy internet.


----------

